# Great remote app for iPhone?



## Blaviaflesh (Jan 27, 2012)

Do you know if there are any remote apps for iPhone user download and use it as remote control?


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Im on ANDROID and have a remote controll for my PIONEER avr and one for VERIZON FIOS dvr. Im sure they have the same for iPHONE. Also check out SUBSONIC. Its great for streaming audio and video and pics straight off your PC..:T


https://market.android.com/details?id=com.tiff.iControlAVA&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDEsImNvbS50aWZmLmlDb250cm9sQVZBIl0.

http://www.subsonic.org/pages/index.jsp


----------



## ElectMonkey (Feb 1, 2012)

Um..I'm currently using the remotemc for my HTPC. Its working fine for now.


----------



## KalaniP (Dec 17, 2008)

That depends on what you're trying to remote control. Apple's free Remote app works great if you're trying to control iTunes or AppleTV's. Denon has a remote app for their networked AVRs, as does Pioneer.

Logitech has the Harmony Link, which seems to be extremely limited and useless for all but the most brain dead functions (and even then, only if you can be online at all times and they can keep their servers up).

Then you get into the fancy stuff like the iRule and others.


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

There are good individual apps that are free or cheap for receivers, tv's, blu-rays, stbs etc.

There are a few apps that can control more than 1 device but they all need some type of base units to provide control of IR or serial controlled devices.

The best apps are the ones that run as an extension of a control system and provide full access to control of anything you can imagine.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Onkyo has an app for the iPhone/touch that works really well for its receivers newer than the 2009 model year.


----------



## kenbola (Jan 24, 2012)

tonyvdb said:


> Onkyo has an app for the iPhone/touch that works really well for its receivers newer than the 2009 model year.


I agree. The Onkyo app for music is fantastic for an ipod or iphone. The album art shows up on your phone. And u can adjust volume. And since it is wifi it works anywhere in your home.


----------

